

CSS3 image filters with examples - beghbali
http://coderwall.com/p/ruaoig

======
TazeTSchnitzel
Finally, I can use my favourite IE5 features in Google Chrome!

~~~
criswell
The good ol' DHTML days!

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I remember as a kid viewing the IE Web Channel (or whatever they called it)
demos. I was amazed that the cartoons weren't videos, but actually animated
HTML elements!

------
sxcurry
Thanks for pointing this out. I was about to implement some simple Image
Processing (brightness, contrast, invert, etc) for x-ray images and I think
the CSS image filters will give me everything I need. It's a research website
and nearly everyone is using webkit browsers, so no problem there.

------
jozydapozy
Made a CSS-filter playground a while a go:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4071880>

------
542458
I'm not sure what the point of some of these is. Take the sepia one for
example: why do we need a filter just for that? What's the use case?

Interesting to note that the blur one "breaks" out of its box, although not
while it's transitioning.

~~~
ryanludwig
Rollover effects using only 1 image.

~~~
542458
Yes, but how many sites have you seen with a sepia rollover effect? It doesn't
strike me as terribly useful - it seems to me that a more generic
implementation, allowing for some sort of simple filter language would be much
more appropriate.

~~~
notJim
The number of sites you see with a given effect is at least partly a function
of the difficulty of implementing the effect.

Also, for whatever reason, sepia is a canonical filter that apparently every
set of image filters must include, so it would be silly to leave it out.

------
dotborg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4218709>

------
jimsilverman
...and the gap between native and web ui gets even narrower.

